# Guilly suit ground hunting?



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Last Xmas I got a guilly suit. Not tried it yet but I'm looking forward to it. It's the kind that's long and stringy from head to toe. It looks great. Any experiences good and bad would be appreciated if you want to share. I plan on stalking to my stand instead of feelling like I have to rush to it breaking a sweat.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Curious as to how to remain scent free with a guilly....anyone know?


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

I've been wearing a leaf suit for the past 2 years. I love it. I just trimmed down the arm that hold my bow so I don't get wrapped up in it. For scent control I just spray down like normal. Every 2 or 3 trips out, I wash in scent-free wash. 2 years and 6 deer. Works for me.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Mushijobah said:


> Curious as to how to remain scent free with a guilly....anyone know?


most of them are just mesh you have to wear something under it


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Never used one, the neighbor has 2, a friend of mine reminded my of the fuzzy 1 piece suit he had that it collected every burr in the area which matted over the entire suit. That would be the big draw back collecting burrs and the ribbons matting up together.


----------



## Roadkil (Mar 11, 2011)

I dont own a guilly suit, but some of that mesh leafy camo stuff. I wear my hunting clothes under the mesh outfit and have bow/gun hunted in this suit for years with great success from the ground and from a tree stand.

You still have to control your scent and keep the wind in your favor, but I have found that when I make a mistake while wearing the suit it is harder for the deer to pick me out and 9 times out of 10 I can still get my shot. 

For the last two years back problems have forced me to hunt from the ground with my bow & gun and I ended last year with a nice 6pt buck, and 3 does, and the year before I got a nice 8pt buck and 4 does. All were taken from the ground on State Park Property. Both bucks were taken with my bow under 30 yards on the ground and the does were taken with bow or gun throughout both those years.

It can put the odds in your favor as far as breaking up your outline, but you still need to pay attention to your odor and wind direction.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I would like to try one sometime too. I only hunt on the ground and keep getting busted by deer that see me raise my bow. 

I don't think any of that scent control stuff helps. I read about a study that someone did with a search and rescue dog. they used different types of scent control and hid people in different boxes. The dog found the people just as fast with no scent control as when the people went to the extremes in scent control! To me, it's a waste of money.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I read that article also about the dog. I think it was in a recent F/S magazine. I def plan to keep up with the scent control and I carry a cotton ball on my crossbow to drop small peices for windicaters. In the past I've always drug many oak branches up trees to help cover me while in stand. This way I feel like I may not need as much cover or backdrop. I started using old artificial xmas tree branches to help with stand cover. But this way will help me stalk to dif stands or hunt my way out of the woods instead of just walking.


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

bdawg said:


> I don't think any of that scent control stuff helps. I read about a study that someone did with a search and rescue dog. they used different types of scent control and hid people in different boxes. The dog found the people just as fast with no scent control as when the people went to the extremes in scent control! To me, it's a waste of money.


I've often wondered if my investment in a Scent Blocker suit was worth it. I have heard both good and bad reviews, but for me I'll continue to use it. I've had deer rubbing up against the base of the tree I was in and I can only assume the scent control was helpful. Although, everytime I see an Amish man dragging in a monster buck it makes me wonder....

Dont base your decisions off of one study either...I'm sure with minimal effort you could find a study that proves scent control works.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

monster7 said:


> I've often wondered if my investment in a Scent Blocker suit was worth it. I have heard both good and bad reviews, but for me I'll continue to use it. I've had deer rubbing up against the base of the tree I was in and I can only assume the scent control was helpful. Although, everytime I see an Amish man dragging in a monster buck it makes me wonder....
> 
> Dont base your decisions off of one study either...I'm sure with minimal effort you could find a study that proves scent control works.


I've had deer come within 5 yards of me that only spooked cause I was moving my crossbow to aim. I don't use scent control, I just stay upwind. I'm sure there are other studies out there. Many of them created by the manufacturers of scent control products. I'll trust the field trials done by Field & Stream with a trained police dog. I think the deer will still smell you if you're downwind, but with your scent reduced by scent control measures, maybe they will think you are farther away and will be willing to come in closer to confirm what they are smelling.


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

bdawg said:


> I've had deer come within 5 yards of me that only spooked cause I was moving my crossbow to aim. I don't use scent control, I just stay upwind. I'm sure there are other studies out there. Many of them created by the manufacturers of scent control products. I'll trust the field trials done by Field & Stream with a trained police dog. I think the deer will still smell you if you're downwind, but with your scent reduced by scent control measures, maybe they will think you are farther away and will be willing to come in closer to confirm what they are smelling.


I understand what you are saying and personally I feel like it comes down to preference. In my opinion, if I can spend a few extra bones to try and control or limit my odor I'm going to do because I can't control or limit which way the wind blows. I'm not one to get up in a tree with the wind in my favor and move as soon as it changes.

I have read the FS article and I can see how it might lead you to believe scent control is not possible, but take in to consideration they are using a trained dog. A dog that is TRAINED to find humans. I understand that deer have a very strong sense of smell but they are not trained to find humans. Deer smell human odors all of the time and if they ran every time they smelled a human they might never stop moving. I think what some people that use scent "elimination" products need to understand is that there is no way you can compeltely eliminate your odor. The ultimate goal is to control it using the wind, proper clothing, and scent control products. My time in the woods is limited due to work and my location so anything that I can do to increase my odds I'm all for it, so I will continue to tryto control and limit my odor. 

I'm not saying I'm right and you're wrong either...simply stating my opinion. Eithery way, best of luck! I hope all of you get a monster!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I wash my hunt clothes with baking soda and put leaf litter in a nylon stocking with my clothes in the dryer. watch the wind.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I use deer dander the buck in my avtar was 15yrds.way and the wind was in his favor.So I belive in scent control also in most cases in certian areas deer are used to human ordor if you think about it.


----------

